# Patience Is A Virtue



## lpeedin (Mar 17, 2016)

<rant>
So tired of being told "end of this week or early next week". Come on Matt, if you don't have the product, just say so. 
</rant>


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 17, 2016)

From you comment above, I think that is exactly what he said.


----------



## carlquib (Mar 17, 2016)

I understand completely but be patient.  A lot of that is out of Matt's control.  Customs, the ports and transportation can all throw a monkey wrench in the works. It is the price you pay to get quality at an affordable price.  

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 17, 2016)

The waiting sucks, to put it bluntly. And I always rolled my eyes when someone would say "that will all go away once you get the machine", but it turned out to be true. At least in my case.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Mar 17, 2016)

Lee, you ordered your lathe on March 2nd, and received it like March 4th. You ordered your mill at the same time, and I said the mill will be in approx. 10 days, and ship when it is ready. Which would have been Saturday March 12th.

 You emailed me on the 14th to ask for an update, and this was me exact reply on March 14th (3 days ago).

"Hi Lee,
We will send tracking as soon as it ships out, it will be either later this week, or early next week, we are getting through them and will send that soon."

And that is exactly when it will be. I don't know how you are tired of being told that, I told you that once, at the beginning of this week. Everything is right on time with your machine, I really don't get it.

 We had a ton of these mills come in and many were backordered, over 50 of them. Many of them are shipped already,  the rest will be finished up next week. Yours is one of the last, but we are almost though them all.

 If anyone else is wondering about their 727, we will have them all shipped out next week, for sure. Many have already been picked up, and we will be sending more tracking shortly. 

 Be patient, I know it is hard to wait, but it takes a little time to get through them all. We have people who have had these ordered back as far as December, and we do them in order. That is the only fair way to do it.

 And I better see pictures of it running within 24 hours of being delivered, if you need it right now! (Just joking!)


----------



## tweinke (Mar 17, 2016)

The waiting game for us adults is still the same then when we were kids waiting for the birthday gifts etc. I know for sure that instant gratification is nice but also remember that some of the things I've had to wait for were better. All this is easily said by someone not waiting! Matt keep up the hard work I hope to be a customer of yours soon!


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 17, 2016)

I'd much rather wait than have some3 stooge crew slapping my machine around just to get it turned. If Matt justifies the time it takes, then you should trust him. I believe he gave an adequate explanation.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 17, 2016)

Matt, 

At Lee's age, he's running out of time to actually use his equipment.  That's why he's so impatient. He just wants to make sure he gets his moneys worth...


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh I know, no problem at all, but it is exactly on time and what I told him, so I just did not see the problem. It is right on time, exactly what we said it would be. Hopefully he is around for a long long time to use it! 

   I just had to reply and show the exact facts, because posting something like that on a public forum can really hurt business if thats all that was posted with no follow up, the first post sounds like he has been waiting for months, but it was just ordered, and shipping exactly when we said it would! 

And trust me, I know what it is like to wait for things, thats why Amazon and all those others do so well.

 Most machines ship within 24 hours though, like his lathe, just these 727's and a few other models we carry sell out faster than we can get them.  
  Only maybe about 5% of our orders are for backorders now, but those are the ones you hear about. 

 I have over 400 machines in stock right now, (over 100 of the PM25's, the 1127VFLB, 1340GT, PM-932M, PM-940M, 935TS, 935TV, a couple 727's left (like 3), and many other models)  

    All will be well next week when he has it delivered, and you guys all better be around for a long time, I want every one of you guys to live a healthy life and enjoy the machines for many many years to come!


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 18, 2016)

Matt, 

I was just ribbing Lee.   He and I have enjoyed getting into the machining hobby together and I am the one that swayed him to get the 1127 lathe and the 727 mill.  

I do have a quick question.  He sent me a pic of his drive motor on his 1127VFLB lathe and it is completely different than my machine.  His appears to have a VFD and an AC motor, along with a wider drive belt.  My question is whether or not there is a way to change my setup over to his drive pulleys and belt?  I think my motor / speed controller set up is great the way it is but I would like a wider drive belt.  The only true complaint I have with my machine 1127VFLB is that I would like to have a wider (which in my mind is stronger and has more surface to pulley are for better grip) drive belt.  

Thanks, 

Chad Hensley


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 18, 2016)

Matt, the whole story is that 30 minutes before I emailed you this week to get a status update, I called your business. I requested the sales department & told the person who answered who I was, gave him my invoice number & asked the status. He put me on hold & came back a few minutes later and said y'll didn't have any 727s in stock, but you were expecting a container next week. I just couldn't understand how you were "getting through them" is you didn't have any. Thus my rant that if don't have the product, just tell me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tmarks11 (Mar 18, 2016)

Matt doesn't run a big box store or Amazon.

From your ranting, I thought you were talking about months of waiting (as some individuals here did a few years ago for some product Matt didn't stock and custom ordered). 

You don't hear those kind of stories very often anymore.

Figure it this way: you want something cheap and fast, you can get that from a big green box store.  Cheap not talking about price, but value.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Mar 18, 2016)

Well I am not sure who you talked to, there are no notes in there. I also asked everyone, they did not remember you by name, but I was fuming when I asked, so they may have been afraid.

 They do put in a note for every one when people call for backorders though, and there is nothing there. If you called just to ask about a 727, or they did not catch your name, or maybe they may have thought it was a new order, and yes, they are telling people that for new orders. I do not know what to say there. But your machine is here. 

 But either way, if you emailed me a half hour later, I replied, told you that once when it will ship, and it is still going to happen. 

    I just went and got your machine, here is a picture of it. I don't know what else to do, so I stuck your name on it and took a picture with my phone. 

 You are all set, you will have it next week. You will hear from us as soon as we have tracking on it.

 Again, I could care less about giving me some grief, I deal with it every day, but since it is on a public forum, I have to reply on here. Long after your have the machine set up and are completely happy with it, thousands of people will read this, so I have to show it all. There is no problem here, it is exactly what we said. We check each one out, we do not just receive a crate and ship a crate thats never been opened like most of them do.

 So just please be a little more patient, we are almost there!


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Mar 18, 2016)

And Chad, we changed to a VFD on those 1127VFLBs now. It is a different setup with the motor and things.  I have had a few people put different types of pulleys on that machine, but they made them, I dont have anything that just bolts right one.


----------



## bsmith918 (Mar 18, 2016)

I just wanted to go ahead and post my experience since Matt has had to come on here and defend his business.  I tried to buy a 727 right after they went OOS last year.  Matt offered to let me backorder one, but I declined and kept looking at other options.  He was great to answer several emails in December.  After not finding another mill, I contacted him via email last week and asked if they were getting these mills back in soon.  He stated that they just received them, but only had a couple left.  I was on my way into an event when I received the reply half an hour later and after their business hours.  I asked if there was any way to for him to hold one for me until I had a chance to call in a day later.  He did so ASAP and sent me an invoice.  He also told me that it wouldn't ship for a week or a little more as they were getting the orders ahead of me shipped.  I couldn't have asked for more from Matt and he has been very helpful.  His replies are always extremely fast and I'm sure he will help if I have any questions during setup.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 18, 2016)

How about this. Since this thread kind of got off on the wrong foot and isn't really what it seems, we can just delete it. Or we can leave it up as an example of how Matt handles things when misunderstandings occur, which they always have, and always will. I'll leave those options open to Mat and the OP. Whatever you guys want to do.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Mar 19, 2016)

I am fine with either, there is no problem, just a guy who wants his machine. The most important thing is that he is happy with it he gets it this coming week, so whatever you guys decide is just fine with me. I've got no problem at all, especially with lpeeden, we are perfectly fine, he just wants his machine, he is a great guy, no problem there!

  I know what its like to wait for something, heck I ordered some truck parts from Amazon on Wednesday, paid about 20% more to get it on Amazon, just so they would be here Friday. Like I have time to even work on in the next few weeks!
   It is crazy how things have changed, I remember talking to my grandfather back in the 90's about how when you would order tools from the sears catalog, it could take months to get. 

  Like I said, I just needed to set the record straight here, for the thousands of people who will read this over the next however many years.    Other than that, we are good!


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Mar 19, 2016)

If I get a chance go to fishing this summer in the outer banks, I will have to stop and visit both of you guys, looks like you are pretty close to there. But thats a big IF, we are always so busy here, it is tough to ever get away anymore.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 19, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> How about this. Since this thread kind of got off on the wrong foot and isn't really what it seems, we can just delete it. Or we can leave it up as an example of how Matt handles things when misunderstandings occur, which they always have, and always will. I'll leave those options open to Mat and the OP. Whatever you guys want to do.



Tony, I sent you a PM (private message, not Precision Matthews ) stating I was fine with removing this thread. Maybe next time I have a bout of PTSD, I'll rant to a fence post. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes, I got the message and I thank you. I'll leave it to Matt then. I understand that it could cause questions later on, and he may feel better if it was deleted. I have no problem doing so.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 19, 2016)

Matt responded above. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 20, 2016)

Matt, 

I would love to meet you, so feel free to stop by!  Lee and I used to travel to Lancaster, PA each year to shoot in an archery tournament at Lancaster Archery Supply. We have both said we should plan to go again just so we can have an excuse to drive over to Philly and meet you guys.


----------



## RIO (Mar 27, 2016)

<----  Wishing I would have bought a PM727 instead of a G0754 (Grizzly).  Too bad I had that already here before I ran into Matt and QMT.  Never seen anybody try so hard (and succeed) to take care of customers.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 27, 2016)

The Man is good.  

As someone who has purchased 4 mills in three years, I can say I empathize. But are  you SURE that 727 would be big enough?


----------



## CraigB1960 (Mar 27, 2016)

A couple of years ago  I did research on mini-mills for purchase; Matt's name kept coming up in review after review.  After talking to him, I almost pulled the trigger, however a full-size mint Bridgeport came my way...so I went that route. 

All I can say from what I've read and observed is Matt's customer service and attention to details on his imports are second to none.  He has earned an excellent reputation in the industry.

A thread like this can be damaging if that person does not take the time to read through the whole thread.  If you are going to keep it up, perhaps the original poster can edit his post to reflect all is well?


----------



## Sandybourne (Mar 31, 2016)

IMHO. As a recently retired technical sales manager ; I think Matt is a treasure who sells a quality product, he has always returned my messages/emails. My orders and deliveries for my PM25 mill and 11-27  lathe were faultless. The lathe was not in stock when I ordered but I was prepared to wait, Matt and Nicolle kept me informed every step of the way. I am enjoying my purchased products and should I consider upgrading my mill or lathe, I sure know that Matt will always be my first port of call.

Steve


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 31, 2016)

Craig, 

I don't want to overstep my bounds, but I can tell you that the mill was delivered at the end of last week and all seems well with it.  I stopped by and took a look at the OP's 1127 lathe and 727 mill a couple days ago.  It was interesting to me to see the small differences between his machines and mine.  I have both of the same machines.  His lathe has an AC motor and a VFD where as mine has a DC motor and variable speed control.  His lathe also had a spring type clutch of the feed rod where as mine is simply a brass pin connecting the feed rod to the gear box.   His mill had a pretty neat chip guard under the saddle to keep chips from getting down into the y-axis lead screw that mine didn't come with.


----------

